# Happy Birthday MeatHead,Bulldozer,Missfit,Freeway,Spitfire!!



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

There first Birthday!!!!! 1 years old today!!!! My Babys!!!!

THEN

















NOW!!!










Proud Parents


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well happy b-day to the crew!!!! u should get them all a doggy b-day cake!!!:woof:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

they are all just cuties. love those ears and their markings. yeah you can tell that they are all siblings. happy birthday to them all.:woof:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love getting to see the babies grow. Happy b-day little bulls.:cheers:


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks guys!! there so big now


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy b-day!


----------

